# этимология слова ‘куртка’



## Ben Jamin

Знает ли кто-нибудь какая этимология слова ‘куртка’?


----------



## estreets

Да, я боюсь, точно не знает никто 
Есть, как минимум, две версии.
1. Из книги Льва Успенского "Ты и твое имя"
«Куртка, — скажет он вам, — прежде всего слово по происхождению своему нерусское. Его в допетровские времена у нас еще не было, да и быть не могло: ведь наши предки никаких курток не знали и не носили. Они ходили тогда в долгополой одежде — кафтанах, азямах, охабнях. Потом мало-помалу стало прививаться „кургузое немецкое“ (то есть иностранное) платье. Шили его сначала иноземцы-портные, главным образом французы; они называли его по-своему. По-французски „куртка вообще“ зовется „вэст“ (veste), а „короткая куртка“— „вэст курт“ (veste courte); слово „курт“ как раз и значит „короткая“. Вот из этого-то французского прилагательного „курт“, слыша его от портных-французов, и создали наши прапрадеды много лет назад русское существительное „куртка“.
2. От Фасмера
ку́рта (Радищев 28), укр. ку́ртка, ку́рта. Заимств. через польск. kurta, kurtkа – то же – из лат. curtus "короткий"; см. Маценауэр 230 и сл.; Брюкнер 284; Бернекер 1, 649 и сл. Ср. диал. короты́шка – то же, смол. (РФВ 62, 213), под влиянием коро́ткий. Едва ли правильно произведение из тур. kürtä "короткое платье" (Мi. ЕW 148; ТЕl. 2, 113; Доп. 2, 161; Тиктин 3, 1398; Горяев 176; Доп. 1, 24). Тур. слово, согласно Радлову (2, 1461), заимств. из русск.


----------



## LilianaB

Wouldn't the word come from short in Russian or Polish?


----------



## Ben Jamin

estreets said:


> Да, я боюсь, точно не знает никто
> Есть, как минимум, две версии.
> 1. Из книги Льва Успенского "Ты и твое имя"
> «Куртка, — скажет он вам, — прежде всего слово по происхождению своему нерусское. Его в допетровские времена у нас еще не было, да и быть не могло: ведь наши предки никаких курток не знали и не носили. Они ходили тогда в долгополой одежде — кафтанах, азямах, охабнях. Потом мало-помалу стало прививаться „кургузое немецкое“ (то есть иностранное) платье. Шили его сначала иноземцы-портные, главным образом французы; они называли его по-своему. По-французски „куртка вообще“ зовется „вэст“ (veste), а „короткая куртка“— „вэст курт“ (veste courte); слово „курт“ как раз и значит „короткая“. Вот из этого-то французского прилагательного „курт“, слыша его от портных-французов, и создали наши прапрадеды много лет назад русское существительное „куртка“.
> 2. От Фасмера
> ку́рта (Радищев 28), укр. ку́ртка, ку́рта. Заимств. через польск. kurta, kurtkа – то же – из лат. curtus "короткий"; см. Маценауэр 230 и сл.; Брюкнер 284; Бернекер 1, 649 и сл. Ср. диал. короты́шка – то же, смол. (РФВ 62, 213), под влиянием коро́ткий. Едва ли правильно произведение из тур. kürtä "короткое платье" (Мi. ЕW 148; ТЕl. 2, 113; Доп. 2, 161; Тиктин 3, 1398; Горяев 176; Доп. 1, 24). Тур. слово, согласно Радлову (2, 1461), заимств. из русск.


А вот что я нашел в английской Википедии:
Kurta: A kurta (Persian/Urdu: کُرتا, Hindi: कुरता, pronounced [ˈkʊrt̪aː]; also kurti for a shorter version) is a traditional item of clothing worn in Afghanistan, Pakistan , Nepal, India, Bangladesh, and Sri Lanka. It is a loose shirt falling either just above or somewhere below the knees of the wearer, and is worn by both men and women.
Может ли быть какое-то влияние из Азии?


----------



## morzh

Куртка - clearly cognate with "corto", "curtus", "short", "короткий", "kurze", all of which means "short".


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Куртка - clearly cognate with "corto", "curtus", "short", "короткий", "kurze", all of which means "short".



Clarity may be delusive. For example, Chernykh supposes the most probable origin from Ancient-Russian крута - cloth, from крутить - to felt, i.e. originally куртка - a kind of coarse fabric.
But Ukrainian куртка is really from Polish or Slovac < Latin. Ukrainian word might influence the form of Russian word (крута > крутка > куртка) or maybe thevery word крутка might be reconsider as refered to короткий.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Clarity may be delusive. For example, Chernykh supposes the most probable origin from Ancient-Russian крута - cloth, from крутить - to felt, i.e. originally куртка - a kind of coarse fabric.
> But Ukrainian куртка is really from Polish or Slovac < Latin. Ukrainian word might influence the form of Russian word (крута > крутка > куртка) or maybe thevery word крутка might be reconsider as refered to короткий.



Somehow I trust Vasmer. He indicates it is from Polish and the root is from Latin.


----------



## Maroseika

Somehow Vasmer's dictionary is several decades older than Chernykh's who, of course, took the version of Vasmer into account. But Vasmer did not considered Russian крута at all, maybe he did not know this word. 
There is no such a word neither in Polish, nor in Slovak or Ukrainian, and therefore no reason to reject Latin source. But there is in Russian, and no reason to reject primordial character of the Russian куртка or better say крутка.


----------



## morzh

I highly doubt that "куртка" comes from sort of cloth - 1) it could be used for many various sorts of garments, so why only one then got the name, and 2) somehow only those short types of coats got the name, which points to "short" as being the origin, 3) I highly doubt that without a reason, Russian "крут-" would by itself transform to "курт-". 4) Last, I  am far from accusing Chernykh of anything, but Russian researchers do have a tendency to favor "domestic origin" theories.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> I highly doubt that "куртка" comes from sort of cloth - 1) it could be used for many various sorts of garments, so why only one then got the name, and


We are talking about a word, not about an item. Are you sure крутка/куртка was the same cloth 300 years ago like now? 
For example ермолка is from Ancient-Russian емурлукъ - raincoat (probably contaminated with еломок - Jewish cap). Or малахай - a cap, but also a long outer garment.
And валенки is also only one of various items made by felting, but for some reason only this footwear got the name derivaеed from the name of this process.



> somehow only those short types of coats got the name, which points to "short" as being the origin,


I'd say, which points just to the _opportunity_of being connected with "short". 




> I highly doubt that without a reason, Russian "крут-" would by itself transform to "курт-".


Sure. And a possible reason is influence of the Ukrainian or maybe Polish word. Influence of the Ukrainian word is presumed in the Chernykh version, as well as reconsideration of the old word.



> 4) Last, I  am far from accusing Chernykh of anything, but Russian researchers do have a tendency to favor "domestic origin" theories.


Absolutely not, and Vasmer, as a Russian researcher, is the best evidence.
Or maybe you have some real grounds for your doubts?

In brief, the main disadvantage of the Vasmer's version is neglect to the Russian word крутка. As you obviosly know, Vasmer prepared his dictionary with a great lack of sources.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Absolutely not, and Vasmer, as a Russian researcher, is the best evidence.
> Or maybe you have some real grounds for your doubts?
> 
> .




Фасмер, Юлиус Фридрих, из этнических немцев, и после 32 лет работал вне России, проведя там бОльшую часть профессиональной жизни, и  не будучи, таким образом, подвержен влиянию и требованиям нахождения везде "русских корней", что, особенно после 30-х, стало требованием во многих областях науки. В лингвистике в том числе.


----------



## estreets

А еще у Задорнова такие этимологические исследования, что просто закачаешься. 
Для этимологии важно не только наличие в языках похожих слов. Еще важнее, могли ли слова одного языка проникнуть в другой язык каким-либо образом.
Применительно к куртке - крутке надо рассмотреть, кто, какие слои населения употребляли эти два слова, где употреблялись эти два слова, когда употребляли эти два слова и так далее.
Извините, даже если в каком-нибудь регионе в деревнях и употребляли слово "крута" для обозначения какой-нибудь одежды, весьма сомнительно, чтобы дворянство той поры переняло это слово от необразованных крестьян. То есть, несмотря на наличие аналогов в диалектах, более чем сомнительной представляется версия о вхождении слова "куртка" в литературный язык из этих диалектов. Это было не комильфо, и литературный язык формировался несколько иными путями.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Фасмер, Юлиус Фридрих, из этнических немцев, и после 32 лет работал вне России, проведя там бОльшую часть профессиональной жизни, и  не будучи, таким образом, подвержен влиянию и требованиям нахождения везде "русских корней", что, особенно после 30-х, стало требованием во многих областях науки. В лингвистике в том числе.


Русский язык был для Фасмера родным, именно поэтому он - русский ученый. А то, что происходило в России "после 30-х", не имеет отношения ко времени, когда над своим словарем работал Черных. 
Поэтому лучше обращать внимание не на личности, а на аргументы.


----------



## Maroseika

estreets said:


> А
> Применительно к куртке - крутке надо рассмотреть, кто, какие слои населения употребляли эти два слова, где употреблялись эти два слова, когда употребляли эти два слова и так далее.
> Извините, даже если в каком-нибудь регионе в деревнях и употребляли слово "крута" для обозначения какой-нибудь одежды, весьма сомнительно, чтобы дворянство той поры переняло это слово от необразованных крестьян. То есть, несмотря на наличие аналогов в диалектах, более чем сомнительной представляется версия о вхождении слова "куртка" в литературный язык из этих диалектов. Это было не комильфо, и литературный язык формировался несколько иными путями.



Мало ли в обиходе комильфотных носителей русского языка было общенародных названий одежды? И чем заимствование из "малорусского" благороднее заимствования из говора? На самом деле, о последнем Черных и не говорит. Слово в говоре может быть локальным, а может наоборот - сохраниться, когда из общенародного языка оно уже ушло (например, вытеснилось той же курткой). Именно это и имеет в виду Черных. 
Стоит ли удивляться тому, что время от времени в этимологии возникают новые факты, неизвестные предыдущим поколениям этимологов? Странно было бы эти факты игнорировать.


----------



## LilianaB

I think it might be important to find out when the item was first mentioned, and in which language, kurtka as a piece of clothing. I did not mean the word itself, but the actual thing.


----------



## estreets

Maroseika said:


> Мало ли в обиходе комильфотных носителей русского языка было общенародных названий одежды? И чем заимствование из "малорусского" благороднее заимствования из говора? На самом деле, о последнем Черных и не говорит. Слово в говоре может быть локальным, а может наоборот - сохраниться, когда из общенародного языка оно уже ушло (например, вытеснилось той же курткой). Именно это и имеет в виду Черных.


Дело не в благородстве, а в "маршрутизации" заимствований и вхождений лексики в язык. Конечно, мы можем игнорировать очевидные вещи и считать, например, что имя Юрий произошло от слова "юркий" просто потому, что слово "юркий" есть в словаре Даля и вообще было распространено на Руси, особенно когда часто давали дохристианские имена по принципу "хоть горшком назови, только в печку не ставь". Но это слишком ненаучный подход. Если мы понимаем, что лексикон создававшего литературный язык дворянства и разночинства не совпадал с народными говорами, ради изучения которых Далю приходилось проводить исследования, то трудно предположить, что слово "куртка" произошло от слова "крута".


----------



## LilianaB

By the way where does крутo come from? Would it be somehow connected with the above etymology, I mean like in this is cool.


----------



## Maroseika

estreets said:


> Дело не в благородстве, а в "маршрутизации" заимствований и вхождений лексики в язык. Конечно, мы можем игнорировать очевидные вещи и считать, например, что имя Юрий произошло от слова "юркий" просто потому, что слово "юркий" есть в словаре Даля и вообще было распространено на Руси, особенно когда часто давали дохристианские имена по принципу "хоть горшком назови, только в печку не ставь". Но это слишком ненаучный подход. Если мы понимаем, что лексикон создававшего литературный язык дворянства и разночинства не совпадал с народными говорами, ради изучения которых Далю приходилось проводить исследования, то трудно предположить, что слово "куртка" произошло от слова "крута".



c вашей первой посылкой трудно не согласиться, но ваш вывод никак с ней не связан. Разве "язык дворянства и разночинства" уж прям так "создавался" на ровном месте? Почему куртка - явно заимствованное, а сапоги - явно свое? Дворяне тоже ведь сапоги носили.
Что касается второй посылки - будто этот язык "не совпадал" с народными говорами, - то я вообще не понимаю, что вы хотите этим сказать. Весь язык - совокупность говоров, так откуда же браться большей части слов литературного языка, как не из говоров? Московский говор лишь случайно стал основной общелитературного языка, но ведь он тоже всего лишь говор.
А ненаучность... Ненаучно как раз безапелляционно заявлять, что русская куртка - то же, что украинская куртка, потому что звучат одинаково, даже не проверив, что называли курткой в России, что на Украине, что в Польше и Словакии, и в какие эпохи. Русское слово фиксируется с середины 17 века - рановато для эпохи массовых заимствований с Запада.


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> By the way where does крутo come from? Would it be somehow connected with the above etymology, I mean like in this is cool.




Not sure I understood the question.
Could you re-phrase?


----------



## Sobakus

LilianaB said:


> By the way where does крутo come from? Would it be somehow connected with the above etymology, I mean like in this is cool.


It's just a meaning of the word круто


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> By the way where does крутo come from? Would it be somehow connected with the above etymology, I mean like in this is cool.


This meaning of the word крутой is very old, cf.:
Slovenian krȏt - furious
Sorbian kroty - strong, strict.


----------



## Ukrainito

Можно предположить происхождение слова *куртка* от тюркского *kürk* (шуба, овчина, кожух).


----------



## Maroseika

Ukrainito said:


> Можно предположить происхождение слова *куртка* от тюркского *kürk* (шуба, овчина, кожух).



А т откуда?


----------



## Ben Jamin

But what about the possibility of the word kurtka being imported to Slavic languages from Urdu of Hindi?


----------



## Ukrainito

Ben Jamin said:


> But what about the possibility of the word kurtka being imported to Slavic languages from Urdu of Hindi?



As I stated above, the word might have been derived from the turkic word *kürk* (fur-coat) or *kurt* (wolf).


----------



## morzh

I honestly don't understand the necessity of reviving this etymological discussion, us being not professionals, and Vassmer dict. being available.


----------



## Ukrainito

morzh said:


> I honestly don't understand the necessity of reviving this etymological discussion, us being not professionals, and Vassmer dict. being available.



I once thought a Ph.D. in Slavic Linguistics made me a professional. How wrong I was!


----------



## Maroseika

Ukrainito said:


> I once thought a Ph.D. in Slavic Linguistics made me a professional. How wrong I was!



Can Mr. Ph.D explain to us laymen where т has come from to this word if it is from kürk?


----------



## morzh

Ukrainito said:


> I once thought a Ph.D. in Slavic Linguistics made me a professional. How wrong I was!



I am a physicist by training, by I don't really consider myself a pro in physics.
I am a practicing EE, but I only consider myself a pro in one or two fields of electronics, and in the rest of them I am as lay a person, as any amateur.
Doctor Christian Barnard was the pioneer of heart transplant operation, but how good was he at curing hemorroids? I am pretty sure, not too good.

So, if you are a PhD specializing in etymology or comparative linguistics, then my hat is off to you, and please, go ahead, and enlighten us.
If not, then my suggestion remains.


----------



## morzh

From Vassmer (full quote)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
ку́ртка

ку́рта (Радищев 28), укр.  ку́ртка, ку́рта. Заимств. через польск. kurta, kurtkа – то же – из лат.  curtus "короткий"; см. Маценауэр 230 и сл.; Брюкнер 284; Бернекер 1, 649  и сл. Ср. диал. короты́шка – то же, смол. (РФВ 62, 213), под влиянием  коро́ткий. Едва ли правильно произведение из тур. kürtä "короткое  платье" (Мi. ЕW 148; ТЕl. 2, 113; Доп. 2, 161; Тиктин 3, 1398; Горяев  176; Доп. 1, 24). Тур. слово, согласно Радлову (2, 1461), заимств. из  русск.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Now, Vassmer was a researcher and specialized in the subject of etymology.
Obviously he's done some research on the word "куртка", prior to putting it in his dictionary.

If you have a comparable research of your own to suggest - I'd be fascinated to read it.
Otherwise, somehow, I trust him more than I trust you when it comes to the subject at hand.


----------

